# Firearm LTC application question



## pcbme (May 2, 2006)

I submitted my 1st firearm LTC application last week and did the fingerprint. Could anyone tell me

(1) When do I need to be photographed?
(2) Usually how long it takes to get the license in Mass ?


----------



## benike84 (Apr 11, 2006)

I was photographed at the time I applied for it. It took about 2 months for it to come.


----------



## BLUE LINE (Jan 14, 2006)

To my knowledge just about all Mass PD's now have the same type of computerized camera as the RMV has when you go to renew or get a new drivers license, its called the MIRCS System they will take your photo right at the PD, the days of bringing your own photos to the PD for your gun license are over at most Mass PD's. Also my son's license took just about 1 month to arrive after going through the process at the PD.


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

It takes about three weeks on average. Digital photos are taken at the time of application and printing.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

I went through Mircs. They even called both PD's to verify my status and both people they spoke to at the PD said they were going to approve it. Still been 8 weeks and counting yesterday.....

:woot:


----------



## pcbme (May 2, 2006)

I went to the PD this morning. The lady working in the Record Division photographed me via a computer camera and captured my right hand index finger print. I noticed that she had inputed my orignal hand-filled application form into a web site (maybe MIRCS ?) and the picture taken just a moment ago appeared on the brower! She printed a copy of the application and asked me to verify everthing. I verified and signed that copy. 

I am now wondering who is going to approve and issue the LTC. Looks like the local PD just collects some information and queries MIRCS for records. Who is going to make that final decision based on MIRCS response -- The state police or local police?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Town Chief of Police normally signs and approves pending background check


----------



## pcbme (May 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone for answering!

I hope the Chief of Westford PD could approve it.


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

I recently received my LTC and my driver's license picture was on it and not the picture that was taken at the station when I applied. Can anyone tell me why? Thanks!


----------



## DanB (May 25, 2003)

pcbme said:


> Thanks everyone for answering!
> 
> I hope the Chief of Westford PD could approve it.


If you click on the link it lists all the cities/towns in Mass and which ones will issue for "All Lawfull Purposes" and it looks like you're in luck, Westford is listed as a 'will issue' for ALP

http://www.packing.org/state/massachusetts/


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

If they did not take you picture the answer is, they need your picture when they tell you they do.
Some towns do not have mircs, so the real need" for the picture comes when theya re ready to laminate your card...the phots actually don't go anywhere...just your fingerprints and some other forms.


----------



## pcbme (May 2, 2006)

Thanks a lot for telling me the link -- I have been searching this type of information on the Internet for days. It's also great to know that Westford is class A friendly. Thank you!



DanB said:


> If you click on the link it lists all the cities/towns in Mass and which ones will issue for "All Lawfull Purposes" and it looks like you're in luck, Westford is listed as a 'will issue' for ALP
> 
> http://www.packing.org/state/massachusetts/


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

stm4710 said:


> I went through Mircs. They even called both PD's to verify my status and both people they spoke to at the PD said they were going to approve it. Still been 8 weeks and counting yesterday.....
> 
> :woot:


It arrived today.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Becareful with packing.org often times the information is out of date or incorrect. The MA mod is not very good at his job as many have noted in the past.



pcbme said:


> Thanks a lot for telling me the link -- I have been searching this type of information on the Internet for days. It's also great to know that Westford is class A friendly. Thank you!


----------



## creeperjeep (Jan 12, 2006)

Ok I have another stupid question.

A few years ago I took the class for the Class A LTC,
at the time I wasnt 21, therefore I only got my FID.
Now that ive procrastinated until 23, I want my LTC, I still have my paperwork/cert from the MSP.
The Class is LTC001 or so, but since I was under 21 it has the FID box checked, 

Is this certificate going to be ok for my LTC application, or do I require to get a refresher?

Im trying to get the paperwork squared away during my 2 week leave from the desert.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

The class is only required for first timers, if you already have an FID, there SHOUD be no reason for you to take the class. That being said the CLEO can impose any rules he wants, so it really then depends on the CLEO.


----------



## creeperjeep (Jan 12, 2006)

Sounds good, Thanks


----------



## DanB (May 25, 2003)

creeperjeep said:


> Ok I have another stupid question.
> 
> A few years ago I took the class for the Class A LTC,
> at the time I wasnt 21, therefore I only got my FID.
> ...


I did the same thing, took the Mass Carry Class down at the S&W Academy, and was told that as long as I keep the certificate there would be no problem, and hopefully there won't be. Currently have my FID, and will be applying for Class A LTC in less than two years when I turn 21.


----------



## ecps92 (May 9, 2006)

Are you sure? Because the only way to get the RMV Photo is for the PD to ask the FRB to copy it, and only after you have given written permission. Typically done for someone who can not access [Handicap] the Police Station



badgebunny said:


> I recently received my LTC and my driver's license picture was on it and not the picture that was taken at the station when I applied. Can anyone tell me why? Thanks!


----------

